
Ted Nelson Says That Bitcoin's Satoshi Nakamoto Is Shinichi Mochizuki - peter123
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2013/05/19/ted-nelson-says-that-bitcons-satoshi-nakamoto-is-shinichi-mochizuki/
======
ColinWright
Discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5733290>

Other sources:

* <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5733499>

* <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5733497>

------
X4
another wannabe traitor

